# Is the new Stormtalon allowed with Blood angels?



## Nightstrike2009 (May 6, 2012)

Hello I have just heard about the new flyers and I am starting a Blood Angels army, I was curious to know is the new Stormtalon allowed in play in Blood Angels army?

I know we have the Stormraven but would be nice to have both LOL


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Well I don't know what this Stormtalon is, but a Blood Angels army sounds like something from the wastes of chaos to me... or possibly a galaxy far far away.

Moved to General 40k


----------



## CPT Killjoy (Feb 15, 2012)

I really hope not. Don't take this the wrong way, but don't they have enough awesome units already? *rhetorical*


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

no its not, only allowed from armys from the codex space marines, e.g ultra, salamanders, white scars, etc.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

khrone forever said:


> no its not, only allowed from armys from the codex space marines, e.g ultra, salamanders, white scars, etc.


QFT.


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy (Nov 10, 2011)

Having read the article in WD, I can't find any mention of this I would therefore assume it is available to all Adeptus Astartes, if I am wrong then could someone please point me to the page number and paragraph so I can see this.

To this end I assume the answer to the original post is yes.......

I could be wrong though


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy (Nov 10, 2011)

Right I've seen the codex: space marines bit so I think I could be wrong.....

Lol

I could be right too though?


----------



## Rosco151 (Apr 23, 2011)

Way too late on a sunday to be confusing me like that...

It's Codex Marines only, backed up by the article on the GW website about it.

At first I hated it, but the more I think about it, the more I want one!


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

The last thing I need is Blood Angels to be taking these fuckers.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

How many times is this going to be asked? I don't mean to be rude but this has come up in every Storm Talon thread since the pictures were leaked and has been answered in most since the WD came out. They are only in Codex: Space Marine, which is fine with me and my Blood Angels. I don't really need anything competing with my Baal Predators and Land Speeders.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Iron Angel said:


> The last thing I need is Blood Angels to be taking these fuckers.


I literally laughed out loud at this remark.

I'm not a BA player but I am running them as soon as I get them.


----------



## Da Joka (Feb 20, 2009)

Yeah it's only the Normal SM. In the WD it clearly says it.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

I don't think they hold a candle to the Stormraven, so go ahead and take them. I'll get some and paint them up in BA colors for my Apocalypse matches, along with my Bloodchrons (blood red necron army).


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Even though the White Dwarf makes it pretty clear it's intended for Codex: Space Marines only, I think Games Workshop will encourage Blood Angels, Dark Angels, Black Templars, and Space Wolves players to pick them up anyway-- they certainly did that with the Stormraven, and just said "Eh, the Chapters all have them..." for gaming in their own stores. That obviously doesn't carry over for tournaments, where the Stormtalon will remain a Codex: Space Marines only option, but I can't imagine telling someone they can't use a Stormtalon if they want to bring one and are playing a different Space Marine Codex. Especially Blood Angels, whose access to the Stormraven and the Baal Predator both make the Stormtalon feel moot to me-- both units do comparable things, and are more durable and broadly useful to boot.


----------



## Nightstrike2009 (May 6, 2012)

Thanks to all for your answers, I understand from a gaming point of view Blood Angels with Stormtalons may make things harder, I like the Stormtalon but can live without it if thats the case, after all we have Stormravens anyhow LOL.

PS I am not a Gamer but a Collector so I may just get one anyhow (& paint it Blood Angels) regardless of what the Codecs say.


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy (Nov 10, 2011)

Nightstrike2009 said:


> PS I am not a Gamer but a Collector so I may just get one anyhow (& paint it Blood Angels) regardless of what the Codecs say.


my plan too


----------



## Crimson Shadow (Jan 15, 2009)

I have a huge Blood Angel army, which shall soon include two of these. My friends are all cool with me fielding them in friendly games. And if the rumors about 6th edition are true, I'll be able to field them as "allies" so it's all good.


----------



## Icarsun (Dec 14, 2011)

At my gw, the manager told us that that question occured so often that GW HQ emailed everyone specifically saying C: SM only. No BA DA BT CSM or Grey Knights.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

C:Space Marines are the only ones who can deal with the hideousness that is the Storm Talon. The more elite squads rejected it on aesthetic grounds.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

The rules are bloody awful tbh, another overcosted unit. drop the cost by 30 points and you might have a decent vehicle


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

ITT: People bitching about the rules to a model no one has used on the tabletop yet


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Not bitching about rules, complaining about ugly. That we can see.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Creon said:


> Not bitching about rules, complaining about ugly. That we can see.


The model has grown on me. I still dont like the way the gun is hung under the nose, its looks too bulky, but Im sure I could do some conversion work on it to make it look better.


----------



## LOCHRIESBLOOD (May 29, 2012)

Don't get me wrong I'm always happy with new stuff to field. But I don't see how this fits in. A landspeeder can do the same for less points, plus you can feild more of them. Yeah sure they can go down to bolter fire but that reflected in cost.


----------



## Pearlay (Nov 26, 2009)

*Stormtalon for BA*

Gamesworkshop http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?prodId=prod1600096a
it says ...
"The Stormtalon Gunship serves the armies of the Adeptus Astartes as both an interceptor and ground-attack craft." Well BA are also one the Armies of Adeptus Astartes :sarcastichand: 

*The Adeptus Astartes (commonly known as Space Marines, and colloquially as Angels of Death) are the most elite and feared fighting forces of the Imperium. The primary unit of organization is the Chapter, a self-contained army fully equipped with its own transport, non-combatant support staff, etc. There are around a thousand Chapters, each comprising a thousand Space Marines.

White Dwarf June 2012 pg 66: has the Vehicles Data Sheet and says the same thing, Armies of Adeptus Astartes, which are all Marines and yes I play BA, as well as Orcs and IG, and would Love this to add to my Collection, So.. I like the way it looks better than the stormraven infact, want take as many Conversions to be happy with it 8) LoL

GW seems to always start with Ultramarines Paint color, when the Troop/Vehicle isnt chapter Specific. in the White Dwarf they did have Salamanders and White Scar Version as well


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

CSM are Adeptus Astartes.... and I don't see anyone arguing for them.


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

Tim/Steve said:


> CSM are Adeptus Astartes.... and I don't see anyone arguing for them.


You do now ... Chaos Marines should get it too!!! We should be able to scavage and use anything used by the loyalists.

Plus I should be able to use it for Codex Daemons as Daemons love to possess vehicles.

Plus the Orks should have one, as they can scavage thing as well, and make it work with their 'Peter Pan Magic Make Believe'.

The Tau should also be able to get one, just because it would be in the interest of the Greater Good.

Plus both the Eldars are so far advanced in comparison with the Imperium that it would be like learning to drive a kiddies bike for them.

The Tyranids should also get one, because did you see Aliens? That queen is one clever b*tch, so by default, the Hive Mind should be waaayyyy better.

The Necrons should get in on the action as well, because they are super douper robot thingy's and they should be able to plug themselves into once they wake up.

The Imperial Guard, Inquisition, and Sisters of Battle should be able to get one because they are humans too, and, well, they want the new shiny toy as well.

The Grey Knights should get one because Draigo can fly anything!!!!!

The Empire should get one because they have steam tanks, so I'm sure they could figure out how to work it.

The Skaven are smart rats and have been stowing away on these things for years, watching, waiting, learning all the buttons, so they can get one too.


I think you get the idea.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

The manager at my local GW store is saying all space marines can take them... not that I want one in my Space Wolves army, but still, he said I could have one...


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

WHAT!?! A GW manager is saying that you could use a model in your army if you spent the money in his shop to buy it.... I just don't believe it, it sounds so unlikely.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Tim/Steve said:


> WHAT!?! A GW manager is saying that you could use a model in your army if you spent the money in his shop to buy it.... I just don't believe it, it sounds so unlikely.


haha, yeah, I know exactly why he was saying it... I might have a base with a Storm Talon diarama on it where my Space Wolves carving one up and killing the ultrasmerf inside and use that as a 'counts as'...


----------

